# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > Issue - Missing posts?

## Gregor y

Looking through my standard sort:
Type: Posts; Date is Before 09-28-2015; At Most 0 replies; Keyword(s):

I see a few with zero views, all of which come up with the screen:
10-9-2015 8-46-30 PM.jpg


Examples:
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...her-sheet.html
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...3-version.html
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...3-version.html
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...dashboard.html
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-workbook.html

I don't believe i'm the only one seeing the broken link, since the view count on the posts is still at zero...

----------


## FDibbins

I see this from time to time as well, I have no idea what causes it, but I will have it ereported to the tech team

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Also seen it from time to time. And i see it now for all those links in Post #1.
I assumed / hoped the OP saw it too, so Knew to try again

----------


## JBeaucaire

Wish there was some fix we could employ as moderators, alas there is not.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi




> Wish there was some fix we could employ as moderators, alas there is not.



I think teylyn thinks it might be something to do with the title? ( I also have noticed that certain words in a Thread cause the Forum to "Freak out" )
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...d-problem.html
Alan
P.s. I assume someone tried this:
ContactThem.JPG

----------


## teylyn

> Wish there was some fix we could employ as moderators, alas there is not.



Try renaming the thread from the list view without opening it. When I was a mod that used to help in the olden days when the problem was with a reserved word, like a title ending with "print".

----------


## FDibbins

I had a look and cant see where you would do that?  (OK, so it's late, and It is probably staring me in the face)

----------


## JBeaucaire

In the main listing of threads, as a moderator you can double-click to the right of the title to edit the title without ever opening the thread.

----------

